# My Merckx Majestic (pics) and questions



## nautilus (Apr 19, 2009)

Does anyone know the history of these bikes?
I purchased it from the original owner, and can't seem to remember the year. 
Anyway, this is my only road bike, and I've decided that I'm over the fixed gear thing, I'd like to move on to a geared set up. 
Seeing as it seems to be quite expensive to obtain a campy group I'm considering just selling the frame or trading it for an older campy ergo lever equipped steel bike (preferably a mx leader) .
If I don't end up making that happen, can I run my dura ace 9/10 cranks with campy derailleurs? How about my 9/10 chainrings? 
Also, does anyone have a link to majestic geometry. I'm trying to take measurements for my bike, and I want to make sure they're accurate. 
Here's what i've got. 

Seat Tube 58cm Center of bottom bracket to center of top tube, 61cm center of bb to top of seat tube. 
Top Tube 57cm (C-C) 
Head Tube 15.6cm (C-C) 
Down Tube 63.5cm (C-C) 
Chainstays 42cm (C-C) 
Seat Stays 53.3cmcm (C-C) 

Bonus points for anyone that can guess the rock in the background.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3469213096/" title="DSC_0014 by nautilus150, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3493/3469213096_143972bd1c_b.jpg" width="1024" height="681" alt="DSC_0014" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3468401527/" title="DSC_0021 by nautilus150, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3511/3468401527_f411e064a1_b.jpg" width="1024" height="681" alt="DSC_0021" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3468398335/" title="DSC_0023 by nautilus150, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3514/3468398335_bf64c35e6b_b.jpg" width="1024" height="681" alt="DSC_0023" /></a>


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*A couple of thoughts*

First, I'd contact the US distributor. They're pretty responsive and helpful

http://www.gitabike.com/

I am aware of only four models being sold in the US. Tubing and build by Litespeed but design and tubing spec done my Merckx.

The AX and the EX, released around the same time, mid-90's or thereabouts. Small differences between two being rear drop outs and seatpost binding bolt. I seem to recall that the EX also used 6/4 for the drop outs. Big difference was the bi-axial ovalisation of the downtube, oval in the vertical axis at the head tube and shifting to oval in the horizontal at the bb.

These models were replaced by the Majestic and the Millenium in 1999 or thereabouts. The Millenium had a massive downtube of 6/4, resembling the Litespeed Ultimate of that era while the Majestic resembled the AX with newer decals.

Geometry on all was Merckx's "Century" geometry. Production on the Millenium stopped before the Majestic, the latter being built through 2004 or 2005. Gita should have all these details.

Your DA cranks will run fine with Campag derailleurs.

Factory spec for your 58 has TT of 57.3, seat tube angle of 72.26 and setback of 17.5. That's all I have in my files and that came out of Competitive Cycling site in 2004.







nautilus said:


> Does anyone know the history of these bikes?
> I purchased it from the original owner, and can't seem to remember the year.
> Anyway, this is my only road bike, and I've decided that I'm over the fixed gear thing, I'd like to move on to a geared set up.
> Seeing as it seems to be quite expensive to obtain a campy group I'm considering just selling the frame or trading it for an older campy ergo lever equipped steel bike (preferably a mx leader) .
> ...


----------



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

I own the exact same size frameset. 

Very nice and stable.

But I think it was built to a pricepoint, not to the highest Ti standard. I believe the tubeset is a straight gauge set, not butted. Thus it is light, but not super light. And to me it rides like it's made of wood. 2x4s. 

Don't get me wrong, it's a very nice bike and I ride mine a lot. But I think the same geo from built with a higher level tubeset from Serotta or Spectrum or Seven would probably be a nicer bike.

That's not a slam on Litespeed. The welding on mine is very, very good. But like I said, I think this was built to a pricepoint, not to be the best possible Ti bike, which would have cost more.

Find mine in the gallery. It's there. It's a real race bike in its handling. But not in its liveliness. Just my opinion.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I believe your frame is a Merckx Majestic. I have an AX, which was built with the same tubing and geometry, but mine has a threaded stem/fork and no guides on the head tube. The Majestics have threadless stems/forks and head tube guides. I have never seen a Majestic with decals like yours, which leads me to believe they are replacements. Every Majestic I have seen had ugly blue decals. Yours looks much better.

I love my AX. It is my preferred bike for long rides, and it handles and rides nearly identical to my Corsa 01. I disagree with the notion that it was made with cheap ti tubing. A lot of quality ti frames use non-butted tubing because titanium is so much lighter than steel. A butted ti frame might be slightly lighter but I doubt if it would ride any better (and perhaps worse).


----------



## nautilus (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys, the frame's off to a new home.
I sold it one morning, and bought a c-record equipped mx leader that afternoon. 
I was told that it's going to be built up with sram red, hopefully the new owner will post some pics once it's done. 

Tarwheel2: My bike had those big blue decals on it, and I wasn't a fan either, so I pulled them off the top and down tube but left the one on the seat tube and head tube, I think it looks much cleaner this way.


----------

